# 다가가질 못했죠



## 82riceballs

Hi all!

I have a question about the last line from the paragraph below:
사실 제가 대학교 다닐 무럽에 친구라고 하기에는 뭔가 특별하고
사랑이라고 하기에는 조금 어설픈 그런 남자 친구가 한명 있었어요. 
우리 둘 다 연애를 해 본 적이 없어서였는지 
서로에게 좋은 감정이 있다는 걸 알면서도 
*다가가질 못 했죠.* 

What does 다가가지다 mean? 
How is it different from 다가가다? 

It sounds weird to me, because usually 지다 tends to follow adjectives (조요해지다, 예뻐지다, 높아지다, etc)... so I'm not sure what it means in this context...

Any help is appreciated- thanks!!


----------



## Kross

82riceballs said:


> What does 다가가지다 mean?
> How is it different from 다가가다?


 No, they are kind of same because the basic form of 다가가질 is 다가가다, "approach"..


----------



## 82riceballs

Kross said:


> No, they are kind of same because the basic form of 다가가질 is 다가가다, "approach"..



Thanks! SO can they be used interchangeably then?


----------



## Kross

What do you mean by interchangeable? 다가가질 and 다가가지다 come from their basic form, 다가가다.


----------



## SantaRosa

다가가다 is the infinitive. 다가가질 is the short form of 다가가지를. You change the infinitive to go with the negation 못했죠. In other words, 지를(질) is a connector.


----------



## malgeul91

*-지*
「어미」
((용언의 어간이나 어미 ‘-으시-’, ‘-었-’ 뒤에 붙어))그 움직임이나 상태를 부정하거나 금지하려 할 때 쓰이는 연결 어미. ‘않다’, ‘못하다’, ‘말다’ 따위가 뒤따른다.
¶ 먹지 아니하다/좋지 못하다/춥지 않다/가지 마라./바로 그 사람이었지 않느냐?/쓰레기를 버리지 마시오.

*를*
「조사」
((조사 ‘에, 으로’, 연결 어미 ‘-아, -게, -지, -고’, 받침 없는 일부 부사 뒤에 붙어))
강조하는 뜻을 나타내는 보조사.
¶ 너는 어쩌자고 혼자 시장에를 갔니?/아무리 해도 흥분이 가라앉지를 않았다./한 시간도 놀지를 마라./화만 내지 말고 내 말도 좀 들어를 보세요./잊고를 싶어도 잊히지 않는 사람이 있다./전화가 걸려를 와야 주문을 받지요./그 여자는 콩으로 메주를 쑨다고 해도 내 말은 곧이를 듣지 않아요.

출처: 표준국어대사전

To summarize, -지 is a negative marker and 를 is an emphasizer.


----------



## SantaRosa

82riceballs,
i just want to add an easy example for you :

어제 바닷가에 갔는데, 물이 차서 수영하지/수영하지를/수영하​질 못했어요.


----------



## 82riceballs

Thanks everyone


----------



## not_so_plain_jane

Yes! And I also want to add;
수영하질 못했어요 -> is a lot more casual (verbal conversation) or just '수영 못했어요'.
수영하지 못했어요 -> formal (I wouldn't talk this way.)

수영 못했어요. sounds the most natural.


----------

